# What are you using for power for fixed installs?



## mad212 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just picked up a 2012 Nexus 7 that I want to install in my car. Im thinking about rigging up something so I can remove it when needed but for the most part it will stay in the car. I've read up on the fixed install threads on here and see some people are using dcdc-usb converters which are a little pricey but seem like the sure fire way to go. I also see some people using 12v to 5v converters on amazon that are less than $10 and some using cigarette lighter usb adapters. I have no experience with dcdc converters so I dont know how hard they are to install. So can anyone chime in on what they are currently using that keeps the tablet charging while in use in the car? Links would be great but keep in mind I'm in the USA. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad212 (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion on one of these? .......

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005J4OTUO/ref=aw_ls__3?colid=339UNI2HEYVEE&coliid=I371F0VQQ2KZ1G

A reviewer says it keeps his Nexus charged while using gps. 
Or how about this...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A71CMDU/ref=aw_ls__5?colid=339UNI2HEYVEE&coliid=I2AA9G8P55LCNR

Since there is no usb plug I take it I would have to cut and splice a micro usb cable for this to work. I've never cut one open so I dont know if I just connect red and black wire to red and black or if theres more to it than that.?.?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

DCDC-USB is the most popular / reliable option to charge the Nexus and power slave devices. I (and others) have tried cheap converters in the past, they never work out. The DCDC-USB is not the cheapest option, but it's reliable and a known solution. My Nexus remains at 100% unless I take it out of the car to use in the house for something.


----------



## mad212 (Oct 10, 2013)

naiku said:


> DCDC-USB is the most popular / reliable option to charge the Nexus and power slave devices. I (and others) have tried cheap converters in the past, they never work out. The DCDC-USB is not the cheapest option, but it's reliable and a known solution. My Nexus remains at 100% unless I take it out of the car to use in the house for something.


Thanks! Are they difficult to install? Any soldering needed to the board or is it just power and ground to an add a fuse and plug in usb?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

PIece of cake to install, on the input side power and ground. Depending on the mode you run it in will depend on what you need:

Dumb Mode - Power + Ground

Automotive Mode - Switched Power, Constant Power, Ground

On the output side, it depends, you can try and splice in a USB to the output harness. For simplicity sake I bought a couple of female USB connectors, like these:

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9011

And soldered them onto the DCDC-USB output harness. It provides 2 sets of outputs, so you just need to solder 2 wires to each USB connector. Not the easiest thing to solder, but I am terrible at soldering and managed to do it. This way you can easily plug in your Nexus charger cable, and have another USB that you can use to provide power to a USB hub.

The only other thing you need to do is make sure you set the jumpers correctly on the board for 5V output. Very easy install.


----------



## lex99frc (Mar 27, 2014)

do you guys use factory nexus cable from usb otg to the power supply?

is the cable modded?


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

lex99frc said:


> do you guys use factory nexus cable from usb otg to the power supply?
> 
> is the cable modded?


No, most people use a Y-OTG cable and a standard male-to-male USB cable for power connection. You could use the factory cable, only if your power supply output or OTG input is a micro USB female type, without needing to mod it.

However, if you do need an OTG alternative, there is a mod you can do to your factory cable:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/111745-how-to-mod-your-oem-n7-usb-cable-to-switchable-otg-fast-charging-tested/

You can patch the power instead into the hub side. I find it much more reliable this way.


----------



## lex99frc (Mar 27, 2014)

so you are saying most people that dont use usb hubs, that have otg y cable connected connect a simple usb male to usb male into the usb female on otg y? and leave the micro usb hanging? with nothing plugged in?

because i have usb memory card plugged into usb port on otg y cable and then i have factory cable plugged into the micro usb on the otg y cable going to usb car charger and it never charges fast i am using a recommended car charger


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Jan 31, 2014)

I am using:

DCDC-USB Power supply with female USB adapter soldered on the end

I then use the OEM Nexus Charge cable to run from the power supply to the OTG Y. my OTG Y has a connection for the OEM cable, then into the Nexus and then the USB Female.

for my hub I use a cheaper 7 port hub from amazon ( the squid hub) BUT I opened it up and cut the positive wire coming from the Nexus/Y cable and ran a second set of power leads from the DCD-USB to the powered port of the hub. I did this be cause with 3 devices attached the power would reset on the hub devices once I switched them everything seemed to work better.

I too was going down this path of what power supply to use, I decided it was better to spend the $$ on a good supply now instead of having to tear everything apart to replace it later

hope that helps


----------



## lex99frc (Mar 27, 2014)

did you modify factory micro usb to usb ?

as xapt3r5 was saying you need to do something to it to activate fast charge?


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Jan 31, 2014)

lex99frc said:


> did you modify factory micro usb to usb ?
> 
> as xapt3r5 was saying you need to do something to it to activate fast charge?


I did not, but I am also not using Fast Charge (Yet) my install is still in process, if I need to fast charge then I will look into it at that time..


----------



## lex99frc (Mar 27, 2014)

so basicly unless you modify factory cable you wont get ac charging ?

is there a cable i can just buy thats already modded?


----------

